

Ask HN: How do you handle/manage/record requirements? - absconditus

I realize that many HN users are using some kind of agile methodology and likely do very little as far as formal requirements. I'm interested in learning about how various companies deal with requirements for different types of software. Do you do separate user and functional/system requirements? Do you use requirements management software? What are your arguments for/against various requirements practices?
======
matthias
1\. Open up requirements from the last project. 2\. Rejig them a bit. 3\. Send
them off and get back to building things.

...we also use backpack

